
Why Medical School Should Be Free - pavel
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/opinion/29bach.html?_r=1
======
tokenadult
The article was written by two persons, who, by the descriptions of their
credentials at the end of the article, have a very weak background in
economics. Following the article's suggestion of "making medical education
free, while charging those doctors who want to gain specialty training" still
leaves open the question of how many M.D.s will want to engage in primary
care, leaving unaddressed "the chronic wage gap between primary care providers
and specialists." And when the article says, "For the plan to work, it will
also be critical that medical schools do not start raising tuitions just
because people other than their students are footing the bill," it basically
announces that the plan won't work.

